# New does today! Pooch test please!



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Picked up two little nigi does today. They were with the buck Oct. 1 to Dec.1. I know the one is pregnant she's developing an udder. She also had some mucus which Im hoping is just mucus plug.

First is Amelia. She's the one with the mucus. 
Then her rear end picture. 
The next is elizabeth and her rear end picture. 
Im not sure on her. Im thinking she may be bred. Not sure. I can pull blood on her next week.

Note my single chicken in the background who thinks she's a goat Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1st looks pregnant. 2nd one doesn't. But if she got bred at the end, we wouldn't be able to tell. Too early for pooch test.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Amelias udder is a little bigger. Can't wait for babies! Theyre getting along pretty well with my other 3 girls too. Time to start getting my kidding kit and pen ready.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new additions!

I should hope they are both pregnant after being with the buck for almost 9 straight weeks during prime breeding season! I'd seriously question her fertility if not. 

What color buck are they bred to? How old are they?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks! She is pretty small so I won't be too bummed if she's not bred. The one who is bred is small too but I think she will be ok. I will try my best to be there when she kids. They are 1 yr and 10 months.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

This is the buck.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So how can I tell if a Doe is a hermaphrodite?
Now that I've had the two a minute I've noticed the not bred ones vulva looks a bit odd. Its also very small. Her teats are also the size of peas.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She is not a hermaphrodite. 
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a61/ozark_jewels/Hermaphrodite.jpg


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I googled what herm goats look like. What's up with her teats though? Their the size of a newborn doelings. She also was with a buck for two months and didn't take.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

IMO from what I remember reading about Hermaphrodites their vulva can look many different ways. The teats would concern me. Maybe see if your vet can check her out and determine if she is or not?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Could it be possible that shes gay. I never believed a goat could be gay until I got one.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe. She is really small. Maybe she isn't cycling yet? Honestly don't mind if she's not pregnant. As long as there isn't something wrong with her.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She could be a freemartin. Was she born with a buckling?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

OSU has a blood test for free martinism. I believe it costs around fifty dollars.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She was a twin to a Doe. And both parents were horned.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Well the doe in question still hasn't settled that I know of. She spent 2 cycles living with the buck. She's had free choice Manna pro minerals, been dewormed and is at a good weight. Any ideas or tips to get this doe bred? To be honest I don't want to put much more $$into her. I've already spent $600 plus on vet bills for her sisters bicklings. Which if I sell the one who lived I may get $75 for. I may just disclose her issue and sell her cheap/give her away


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I had two does. I bought them with their mom. Mom had several kiddings with me. But over 3 years they never got pregnant even though I ran them with the buck from Sept to February every year. So I sold them as pets and disclosed that they had failed to get pregnant. Well I don't know what they did but they got them pregnant the first breeding season they had them.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I was thinking it was the buck. She was exposed for 2 months b4 I got her. But now she's spent 2 months with my new buck. My other does I can tell are already bred. So it isn't the buck. Unless she just isn't standing for him.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Some does just dont like the buckling and sometimes their body rejects the semen. Im sorry its been hard


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She may to like your buck. I've had does just straight up beat up a buck cause they don't like them and that normally deters a buck


----------

